# Hawaii Department of Public Safety Deputy Sheriff Daniel Sanchez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Off-Duty Honolulu Deputy Dies After Shooting

A deputy sheriff who was shot in what may have been a robbery gone bad has died. 
The shooting occurred just after 3 a.m. Sunday inside the Osake Lounge. 
Police said a masked gunman entered the bar's kitchen and forced employees to get down on the ground. 
Deputy Sheriff Daniel Sanchez, 27, was shot multiple times -- once in the chest --- when he tried to subdue the gunman. 
Louise Kim McCoy, a spokesperson for the Department of Public Safety, said Sanchez had worked in the sheriff's division for five years. 
Sanchez worked at the bar and dance club part time as a bar back. 
He was taken to the Queens Medical Center in critical condition where he underwent extensive surgery. 
Police arrested 33-year-old John Lorenzo Jr. at the scene. And as of Sunday he's facing charges of murder, robbery and kidnapping.

Information From: *thehawaiichannel.com*


----------



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

*Hawaii Sheriiff incident- Murdered*


Deputy Sheriff Daniel Browne-Sanchez 
*Hawaii Department of Public Safety - Sheriff Division
Hawaii*
End of Watch: Saturday, February 10, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, February 10, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Handgun; .22 caliber
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Deputy Browne-Sanchez was shot and killed while attempting to take action against an armed robbery suspect while off duty. The suspect had entered a local restaurant, fired several shots in the ceiling and wall, and ordered all of the employees into a lounge area.

Deputy Browne-Sanchez, who was unarmed, attempted to subdue the subject but was shot multiple times. Other employees then attacked the suspect and held him until responding officers arrived. The masked suspect was wearing a military flak jacket under his coat.

Deputy Browne-Sanchez had served with the agency for 5 years. He is survived by his mother.
Agency Contact Information
Hawaii Department of Public Safety - Sheriff Division
919 Ala Moana Boulevard
4th Floor
Honolulu, HI 96814


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FBI investigating deputy's death*


The FBI is investigating the death of an off-duty deputy sheriff during a botched robbery at a nightclub, which means the alleged shooter might face the federal death penalty.
The FBI's findings will be given to the U.S. attorney's office, which will decide whether to prosecute the case at the federal level.
U.S. Attorney Ed Kubo confirmed the FBI's involvement and said his office would follow the case closely.
"I take these types of cases very seriously when anyone harms any law enforcement official," Kubo said. "We will continue to monitor this case as it moves through the state judicial system. We will make our determination sometime in the future."
He declined to speculate about the death penalty possibility, since the case is currently being handled at the state level, where the death penalty is not an option.
A crime in an establishment that conducts interstate commerce - the deputy was killed in a bar that buys goods from out of state - allows the federal government to intervene.
John Koa Lorenzo Jr., 32, allegedly shot Daniel Browne-Sanchez three times with a stolen .22-caliber Ruger semi-automatic pistol with a silencer affixed to the barrel during a holdup at Osake Sushi Bar and Lounge early Saturday. Browne-Sanchez was shot as he tried to disarm a man who entered the bar and demanded money at gunpoint.

Full Story: http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2007/Feb/14/ln/FP702140394.html


----------

